# Altima SE-R winter rims and tires



## solid_snake8080 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey all,

i was wondering if anyone knew the exact tire and wheel specifications that the altima se-r requires for winter use. the dealer knows but they aren't sure because of how new the car is because of the enlarged rotors. im looking for a 16" or 17" wheel and tire package (steel rims).


also im looking for some good winter tires (good value, comfort, noise, wear...etc), not too expensive and not too cheap, best value for the price...any recommendations or this sports sedan??

thanx boyz and gurlz!!


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

16" will never fit on this huge caliper.
At least 17" with 45 offset.
I have just bought a set of 17" alloy with offset 45 mounted with Pirelli Winter 210 225/50/17.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try calling the good people over at Tire Rack a call ( www.tirerack.com ). I wasn't showing a listing for the SE-R but they might have one. Maybe even consider getting an old Sentra to drive in the Winter so you don't have to worry about tearing up that beautiful new car or worse someone else doing it for you...

Troy


----------



## solid_snake8080 (Nov 29, 2004)

VQ35DE said:


> 16" will never fit on this huge caliper.
> At least 17" with 45 offset.
> I have just bought a set of 17" alloy with offset 45 mounted with Pirelli Winter 210 225/50/17.


hey thanks for the reply...
but are you sure though, that 16" steel rims won't fit at all (do you have a good source on this? ).....because i can get a really good deal on them and 17" are pretty expensive. i'd rather have 16" if possible.

tirerack says 16" or 17" will fit the SE.

thanks again


----------



## hlcamp (Dec 21, 2004)

*SE-R All-Season Tires*

It just snowed in Iowa and my Bridgestone tires (Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position) aren't worth a damn in it! I've been checking around and it appears that there is only one option for all-season tires, an Avon Tech M550 A/S. However it looks like this tire isn't the best option for winter driving. 

I'd rather avoid buying snow tires and changing them yearly.... anyone with other information on this? 

By the way, I've heard that you can't use any other size rims without changing your brake rotors. Let me know if you find otherwise.

Thanks,
Herb.


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

solid_snake8080 said:


> hey thanks for the reply...
> but are you sure though, that 16" steel rims won't fit at all (do you have a good source on this? ).....because i can get a really good deal on them and 17" are pretty expensive. i'd rather have 16" if possible.
> 
> tirerack says 16" or 17" will fit the SE.
> ...



I have tried 16" already but no good. 16" for SE is fine but SE do not have your huge caliper. I cannot find any source on this yet as the car is too new. Even tirerack do not have the spec yet.

17" are more expensive but I don't think you have much choice.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you dont want to spend a boat load you can always put high performance radials on such as the Pirelli P Zero Nero which do very well in snow. The only down is you have to be sure to keep those nice forged wheels clean.


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

hlcamp said:


> It just snowed in Iowa and my Bridgestone tires (Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position) aren't worth a damn in it! I've been checking around and it appears that there is only one option for all-season tires, an Avon Tech M550 A/S. However it looks like this tire isn't the best option for winter driving.
> 
> I'd rather avoid buying snow tires and changing them yearly.... anyone with other information on this?
> 
> ...



I don't think there is much 18" low profile all seasons tire. Avon may be the only guy. Believe it or not, it is worth to put the winter tire on. Running 18" summer tire on the snow is not funny at all. Some 17" alloy wheel can be used on this machine. I am using a set of 17" with snow tire now. I live in Toronto and there is 15cm of snow coming tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> if you dont want to spend a boat load you can always put high performance radials on such as the Pirelli P Zero Nero which do very well in snow.


You're kidding right, that tire is hardly better than the S0-3's.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> You're kidding right, that tire is hardly better than the S0-3's.


I believe the P Zero Nero M + S is in fact a radial and many people have spoken really highly of it for winter usage.

Continental also makes a very mean all season high performance tyre called the ContiExtremeContact.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I have had many all-season tires, the best in winter being Toyo Proxes FZ4's but I would never use any of them strictly for winter usage. Any specifically designed winter tire is going to be far superior on snow, ice especially.


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I believe the P Zero Nero M + S is in fact a radial and many people have spoken really highly of it for winter usage.
> 
> Continental also makes a very mean all season high performance tyre called the ContiExtremeContact.



Buddy, are you driving a Altima SE-R? I checked on Tirerack and P Zero Nero M+S do not have the size 225-45-18.
Moreover, the price for 4 P Zero Nero is enough to purchase a set 17" winter tires and steel rims. Where is the point?


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> I have had many all-season tires, the best in winter being Toyo Proxes FZ4's but I would never use any of them strictly for winter usage. Any specifically designed winter tire is going to be far superior on snow, ice especially.



Agree. I just experienced a 15cm of snow today and I am pretty sure I am lucky that I have changed to snow tire before today.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

VQ35DE said:


> Buddy, are you driving a Altima SE-R? I checked on Tirerack and P Zero Nero M+S do not have the size 225-45-18.
> Moreover, the price for 4 P Zero Nero is enough to purchase a set 17" winter tires and steel rims. Where is the point?


My point was that all around performance radials exist buddy. For your size, the Avons do exist and it is likely that other brand names do exist in that size, and if not they will come. Tire Rack is big but not the entire world of rubber. The Avons are 130 a tyre, W rated and have a 360 tread wear. I highly dount you could get rims/hubs and winter tyres for 520 dollars. The Dunlop Winter M3s are excellent tyres although they are 178 dollars. I went the route of getting winter wheels and tyres and it sucked; it wound up being very costly even with good deals. Yes, maybe you can get 17 inch winter tyres for 100 dollars but you are still going to need wheels, possibly spacers, locking lugnuts and in the end your car doesnt even look as good with crappier wheels...not to mention your brakes will be significantly hotter from the smaller wheels and perform more poorly. It is most cost effective to change your tyres to either winter tyres or all around high performance radials.

Edit: But I am not accustomed to large amounts of snow, just light snow and ice. If you get a lot of snow or live in that type of climate, things may be significantly different.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Edit: But I am not accustomed to large amounts of snow, just light snow and ice. If you get a lot of snow or live in that type of climate, things may be significantly different.


Yep, it is significantly different. My buddy has winter tires on his Volvo and it took us 2mins to get through an intersection almost getting hit twice. Today there was an accident on every major road in the city from the snow and ice. Damn winter roads and crappy drivers


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Yep, it is significantly different. My buddy has winter tires on his Volvo and it took us 2mins to get through an intersection almost getting hit twice. Today there was an accident on every major road in the city from the snow and ice. Damn winter roads and crappy drivers


I didnt notice at first you lived in Canada. I live in MD and everyone here panics over an inch of snow. If we get half a foot, the entire state goes into major panic mode and lays enough salts to poision the entire world and enough sand to start a private beach. I guess maybe a spare set of rims with the Nokian Hakkapeliita or however they are spelled (if you could find a rim that would fit both the tyre and your car) may help ya a bit more than an all season tyre. 

I was reading up on snow tyres and decided it was too extreme for MD. This site may interest you though as I found it very interesting.
http://www.snowtire.info/
:cheers:


----------



## solid_snake8080 (Nov 29, 2004)

*w62 icon 17's*

would icon W62's fit the altima se-r, i just ordered them, but get a replacement if they don't fit.

specs:

5x114.3
17"X7
+42mm offset


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

solid_snake8080 said:


> would icon W62's fit the altima se-r, i just ordered them, but get a replacement if they don't fit.
> 
> specs:
> 
> ...


I don't know if 17's will clear the front brake calipers but icon wheels are made by APC


----------



## solid_snake8080 (Nov 29, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> I don't know if 17's will clear the front brake calipers but icon wheels are made by APC


the guy said the only problem will be the back of the spoke design that might interfere with the caliper, but is apc known for wide fitment of fwd cars?


----------



## solid_snake8080 (Nov 29, 2004)

if the icon w62's 17x7 don't fit, does anyone kno any 17" alloy that will fit (cheap one, i need them for winter)
thanks


----------

